# A superb video about the Mystery Snail



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

This high definition video will teach you everything you need to know about keeping, feeding, and breeding mystery snails. It is professionally filmed and narrated, and covers all aspects of this wonderful creature. Give this video a look and you will gain a whole new appreciation for the " lowly" snail. 

https://youtu.be/dDQ1uI3Nox8


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Love this, very informational.


----------

